# Do you know where your parents met



## leec (Oct 16, 2016)

Just for fun

I believe my parents met in a nightclub.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## browser (Oct 26, 2016)

Camp counselors at a sleepaway camp.

I just recently digitized old 16mm movie reels that chronicle their first few summers together.

Those were their best 3 years, as camp counselors together and then whatever they did in the off seasons.

After they got married things turned sour fast.


----------



## Rocky Mountain Yeti (Apr 23, 2017)

leec said:


> Just for fun
> 
> I believe my parents met in a nightclub.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Mine too, but not as patrons. Mom was a server and dad had taken a second job as a bartender.


----------



## Thor (Oct 31, 2011)

In a morgue.


----------



## GuyInColorado (Dec 26, 2015)

Dad was an attorney and mom was a court reporter. Met in a court room somewhere in the early 70's in Wichita, KS. Would have been married 40yrs last year if he didn't pass away.


----------



## Spicy (Jun 18, 2016)

The hospital. My mom was sick with a childhood illness and one of my moms friends brought along her friends (one of which was my dad) to visit her and give her encouragement. They were 15 and 17 at the time. Two years later they were married with a Spicy 🌶 little baby on the way. So began the most beautiful marriage of pure love I have ever been able to observe.


----------



## rockon (May 18, 2016)

Thor said:


> In a morgue.


:surprise:


----------



## Keke24 (Sep 2, 2016)

Playing mass at Carnival. What started out as a little wine up while jamming to the music in a sea of half naked bodies quickly morphed into a dysfunctional family with 6 bebe kids.


----------



## Satya (Jun 22, 2012)

In an orchestra pit.


----------



## Primrose (Mar 4, 2015)

They met at a bar in San Antonio in November of 1980. Tied the knot just three months later, February 1981. Have been married ever since.


----------



## arbitrator (Feb 13, 2012)

*Dad was in the oilfield and was an itinerant oilfield worker working in my Mom's locale! Don't rightfully know the exact specifics, but they dated for a short period of time before tying the knot!

Found it rather amazing that he married her despite the fact that she was a widow and had three small sons from her first marriage!

They soon married and had three more sons, with me being at the tail end! 

They were married for 54 wonderful years before Dad passed away in the summer of 1993!*


----------

